# Japan Super show 2009



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

am going to post what i can


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2009, 04:11 PM~15746303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is clean. these japanees dudes aint playin. :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

http://tinypic.com/r/ra23k7/6


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

http://tinypic.com/r/ra23k7/6


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2009, 04:18 PM~15746355
> *http://tinypic.com/r/ra23k7/6
> *


uso im there next year keith need info for flight me and ten uso we ready passpoert and everthing


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey homie keep those pics coming.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

hay big 
uso


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 22 2009, 03:24 PM~15746399
> *Hey homie keep those pics coming.
> *


x2 :biggrin: Bad Ass pics, Keith. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

man they have allot of 59 rags in japan. thats why we can't find any here :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

http://tinypic.com/r/118gbc4/6


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2009, 04:28 PM~15746426
> *hay big
> uso
> 
> ...


my brotha i see you havin all that funn out there uso


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

yes i did take photos


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:worship: THANKS KEITH KEEP THEM COMIN~


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

all those Chevys are too damn clean


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Ah man I am going to plan a trip out there :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

nice pics... i definetly have to get over there one day


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

so long for now, nextweekend is a big car show out doors , im going to exp. korea for a few days


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

zenus 64 Impala


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

zenus 64 Impala


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

DjSantana


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

What up Keith, Man I would love to go again next year.......Tell Sato said what up.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

call me in the few weeks


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THATS FUNNY. I DIDNT REALIZE I HAD BEEN TALKING TO YOU ABOUT SOME WHEELS BEFORE I MET YOU. BECAUSE OF THE DELAY IN RESPONCE TO MY QUESTIONS ON YOUR TOPIC I WAS FORCED TO USE O.G. WIRES. THEY DID A GOOD JOB THOUGH. EITHER WAY, IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU. HAVE FUN IN KOREA. WHERE EXACTLY IS THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND? NO ONE COULD TELL ME IN ENGLISH. ID LIKE TO GO FOR SURE.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Homie for the pics. nice rides.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_Pictures look good Kieth. Take care out there. _ :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

cool pics, homie


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 22 2009, 07:43 PM~15748041
> *THATS FUNNY. I DIDNT REALIZE I HAD BEEN TALKING TO YOU ABOUT SOME WHEELS BEFORE I MET YOU. BECAUSE OF THE DELAY IN RESPONCE TO MY QUESTIONS ON YOUR TOPIC I WAS FORCED TO USE O.G. WIRES. THEY DID A GOOD JOB THOUGH. EITHER WAY, IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU. HAVE FUN IN KOREA. WHERE EXACTLY IS THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND? NO ONE COULD TELL ME IN ENGLISH. ID LIKE TO GO FOR SURE.
> *


うぇれ were are you stayin at?


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

good pics.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2009, 11:28 PM~15749247
> *うぇれ  were are you stayin at?
> *


asakusa. its river side. its about a twenty min train ride.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

nice pics bro!


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

got any more pics of the girls? Where do the Japan people post their pics online??

Also any pics of Caddys??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Nov 23 2009, 07:56 AM~15751627
> *got any more pics of the girls?  Where do the Japan people post their pics online??
> 
> Also any pics of Caddys??
> *


..
:cheesy: 

just a teaser but i have a bunch of pis too. ill post later.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

awesome pics keith !


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2009, 04:08 PM~15746670
> *so long for now, nextweekend is a big car show  out doors  ,  im going to exp. korea      for a few days
> 
> 
> ...


*Big Boy and E-Man :cheesy: :thumbsup: *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice Pic's


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

nice picts bro keep them coming


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

real nice rides over there
yep thats where all the 59's go

Thanks for shairing


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

What's good Keith me and Sha got a few hundred pics I will start postin them once I get back to Cali. It was a good time as always we should try setting something up for a cruise night in Yokohama I have been trying to set up it should be a good time. Tell Sato I said what's up! Y'all take some pics next weekend at that other show for me


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Nov 23 2009, 03:07 PM~15756454
> *What's good Keith me and Sha got a few hundred pics I will start postin them once I get back to Cali. It was a good time as always we should try setting something up for a cruise night in Yokohama I have been trying to set up it should be a good time. Tell Sato I said what's up! Y'all take some pics next weekend at that other show for me
> *


whats up bro D headed to korea this morning then back to japan fri then to the car show again yes then will work yokohama in the early summer :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THE GIRL ON THE RIGHT HAD A 61 DROP TOP TATTOOED ON HER BACK. THE ONLY THING IS SHE LOOKS LIKE A MAN.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 23 2009, 05:49 PM~15756980
> *whats up bro D  headed to korea this morning  then back to japan fri then to the car show again  yes then will work yokohama  in the early summer :biggrin:
> *


WHERE?


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

NICE PICS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 23 2009, 04:11 PM~15757250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 23 2009, 06:20 AM~15751835
> *..
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


more caddy pics please :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Nov 23 2009, 03:07 PM~15756454
> *What's good Keith me and Sha got a few hundred pics I will start postin them once I get back to Cali. It was a good time as always we should try setting something up for a cruise night in Yokohama I have been trying to set up it should be a good time. Tell Sato I said what's up! Y'all take some pics next weekend at that other show for me
> *


keep the pictures comming... 

good pcitures keith


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wheres the pics at?????? :biggrin:


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Here are some of my pics from the November 22, 2009 Lowrider Supershow Japan, Makuhari Messe! Enjoy! Tried to get the views you guys might like! I tried to capture pics as to make you feel as if you were at the show as well. The details that I love about Lowrider whips! Enjoy!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

More!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

More!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

November 22, 2009 Lowrider Japan Supershow!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

The stretch Cadi Big Body LIMO! This has to grow on you!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Here are some more rides from Japan! Keepin' the detailed threads!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*BADASS RIDES!!!*


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

man looks like japan is the next vacation for me j/p nice rides though good pics


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Thats fokking tight!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: I LOVE the DETAIL in this Thread ! Keep UM Coming !  :thumbsup: Them Boys dont PLAY.


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

More pics from the 11/22/2009 Japan Supershow!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

More ridez!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Junk in the trunk!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Will add some more in a few hours!








































































The girl on the right pointing at the "I" was hot! Man she has those eyes!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Job !!! Bad Ass pics !!! Thanks for posting !!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)

VERY NICE PICS HOMIE, HAVE A BLAST IN KOREA...


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

Great Pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Trying to get the details people like! 



> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Nov 27 2009, 05:47 AM~15796076
> *Great Pics :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

This ride was odd!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

BIKES!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 27 2009, 05:13 AM~15796104
> *BIKES!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pic's !


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

THERE SOME BAD ASS CAR THANKS FOR THE PIC....HOMIE...... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

They really know how to build a low over there,some bad rides for sure!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Dam they build some nice shit!!! Who took lowrider of the year????


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice I wanna get over there and check out a show one day


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Nov 27 2009, 02:13 PM~15798885
> *Nice I wanna get over there and check out a show one day
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice pic's havent been there in a few years but will plan to go again next year. anybody plan on going?


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

Some serious rides out there


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

bad ass cars


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

WHAT KIND OF MOTOR SCOOTERS WERE THOSE


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

hands down to the japanese homies


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Nov 28 2009, 07:47 PM~15808353
> *WHAT KIND OF MOTOR SCOOTERS WERE THOSE
> *


x2 never seen anything like it.


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Nov 28 2009, 12:14 PM~15805764
> *Some serious rides out there
> *



X 1000


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

im digging that truck mix
El Cadi :0


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Nov 29 2009, 12:53 AM~15810787
> *im digging that truck mix
> El Cadi :0
> 
> ...


----------



## Dippin'low! (Jul 21, 2008)

VERY NICE PICS!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2009, 04:52 PM~15746579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DIDNT THIS JUS COME OUT N JAPAN LOWRIDER???? WHAT ISSUE #??


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 28 2009, 11:41 AM~15805569
> *nice pic's havent been there in a few years but will plan to go again next year. anybody plan on going?
> *


I'm might be going again. 
I was there last week and i went last year too.
I had more fun the second time around.
Plus it's also easier when you learn to read the chicken scratch and start understanding the language.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga_@Nov 29 2009, 10:52 AM~15812321
> *I'm might be going again.
> I was there last week and i went last year too.
> I had more fun the second time around.
> ...


getting ready already. we can meet up. wanna bring my ride but wat too much money. so just gonna bring my bike and display to compete next year.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Topic


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Nov 29 2009, 11:40 AM~15812623
> *getting ready already. we can meet up. wanna bring my ride but wat too much money. so just gonna bring my bike and display to compete next year.
> *


It's a pretty expensive trip.
So getting ready right now is a good idea.
I'm already looking forward to next year.  

Yeah you're ride will cost a lot to ship over there.
The bike would be cool to take and compete.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Nov 29 2009, 01:53 AM~15810787
> *im digging that truck mix
> El Cadi :0
> *


thats one of them funeral flower cars. Like a 72 or 73 flower car made by cadillac. pretty rare though.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 27 2009, 04:13 AM~15796104
> *BIKES!
> 
> 
> ...


what are those little scooters?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 25 2009, 07:17 AM~15776168
> *More!
> 
> 
> ...


that monte is clean :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Nov 28 2009, 06:47 PM~15808353
> *WHAT KIND OF MOTOR SCOOTERS WERE THOSE
> *


one is a yamaha morphous, still trying to identify the rest


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Nice pics...


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

Man I gotta go to Japan..


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 22 2009, 04:34 PM~15746468
> *man they have allot of 59 rags in japan. thats why we can't find any here :biggrin:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

It bothers me to see so many of our favorite impalas and lows in Japan..
this is our culture and lifestyle whose making money off it and taking them out of the US?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*NICE PIC'S * :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggBodyBrougham_@Nov 30 2009, 07:53 AM~15820433
> *Man I gotta go to Japan..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 22 2009, 07:00 PM~15746629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! anyone get some after super show pics with some honey's?


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Nov 27 2009, 04:13 AM~15796104
> *BIKES!
> 
> 
> ...


Those scooters are badass!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*NICE PICS..........*  :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 30 2009, 01:08 PM~15821342
> *It bothers me to see so many of our favorite impalas and lows in Japan..
> this is our culture and lifestyle whose making money off it and taking them out of the US?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 30 2009, 12:08 PM~15821342
> *It bothers me to see so many of our favorite impalas and lows in Japan..
> this is our culture and lifestyle whose making money off it and taking them out of the US?
> *


The builders... how dare those bastards make money off something they loved doing. :twak: :biggrin: 

Im pretty sure most of the owners who sold thier rides to other countries are taking that money and dropping most it right back into other rides. 

I tend to think of this as spreading the love for "our" lifestyle. I say "our" because if you think about it, claiming it that way makes it sound just like the hotrod guys who dont like what we do to the rides. Hotrodding is "thier" lifestyle and some will exclude anyone who they do not think should be doing it... we dont need that in lowriding.  

Love this topic and all the pictures :thumbsup: ... glad my computer is not too old, have a feeling some of the detailed pics would freeze it up.  :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Dope pics!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

*anymore pics* :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Not to hate on Japan at all. but how many of those rides we bought from here and how many were built out there??

theres a lot of clean ass rides out there. but i believe in given the credit to who deserves it. So before i sit here and say damn japan is doing it big, id like to see which ones they actually built. again its not hate, altho id love for these classic cars to be here, its also nice to see this lifestyle in other countries


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

scooters looks altered...shit looks hella cool

http://www.shoprodeo.net/garally/custom/inedex.html


yamaha cp250
http://images.google.com/images?client=saf...=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

this one is a suzuki skywave. the pink one is the only one i have not identified yet. i want to know if these fuckers have adjustable suspension and are actually rideable. thinking of getting the yamaha morphous :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*NICE PICTURES AND BAD ASS CARS!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes it was issue No.94 October 2009 on the cover! 



> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Nov 29 2009, 10:59 AM~15812035
> *:0  :0 DIDNT THIS JUS COME OUT N JAPAN LOWRIDER???? WHAT ISSUE #??
> *


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes they are rideable. They hit a switch and the back end raises up. Seemed to me to be an airbag raise up system. These scooters are popular in Japan. The young kids pimp them out with chrome, lights, booming systems. The scooters aren't cheap, they are about $7,000.00 bucks and they are fast. 



> _Originally posted by fool2_@Nov 30 2009, 07:50 PM~15826170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes a lot of more pics. Wanna see! [

quote=ElMonte74',Nov 30 2009, 03:18 PM~15823474]
*anymore pics* :biggrin: :cheesy: 
[/quote]


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

It's like the VCR. Designed by the USA, but revamped by Japanese technology and now they make some of the best electronic equipment. This is just my view. We tend to start things in the USA, but get bored or switch up the style to something else. When we do that, we start saying, "Oh that played out, now you need DUBS"! Understand. They bought the cars from US builders, but took the ride to the next level. Just like buying a car from a car dealer. I have seen some Japanese shops with candy paint skills that will give you a tooth ache. Shops that take trunk plumbing as an artistic form. They are just embracing the culture and having fun with it. We were like that before, but now you have fools pulling guns at car hops and killing folks. Now that's not cool. US car shows you gotta worry about your homies, your girl, your ride, what the fuck you are wearing, watch other club haterz blah, blah, blah! They are just innovating where we left off again. I am proud that the lowrider culture is embraced over here in the Far East. Man I can go to a show over here and walk into the event without being frisked and not see a single cop. You can bring food, liquor, mixed drinks, or buy beer at the show and get wasted. Walk around with 40's....LOL. They have fun with it in Japan! It's funny walking up to the owner of a tricked out 64 on the turntable and tell him that ride is sick...LOL. You get a bow and a thank you so much for enjoying my car....LOL. 



> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 30 2009, 05:33 PM~15824703
> *Not to hate on Japan at all. but how many of those rides we bought from here and how many were built out there??
> 
> theres a lot of clean ass rides out there. but i believe in given the credit to who deserves it.  So before i sit here and say damn japan is doing it big, id like to see which ones they actually built. again its not hate, altho id love for these classic cars to be here, its also nice to see this lifestyle in other countries
> *


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Liked this classic look. Reminded me of Boulevard Nights. Really not feeling the pipes, but they look normal on this style ride!


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Lowrider Magaine Japan issue No.94 October 2009. Cover Ride


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Man the paint on this ride was sweet. I like how they did the strip down the middle, they made it look like a stainless steel valance.


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Whatever floats your boat...LOL


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

http://tokyofashion.com/japan-lowrider-sho...pictures-video/

Check out the link!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

They got 5.20's Damit they got it all!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Keep um coming ! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Dec 2 2009, 05:29 AM~15842800
> *It's like the VCR. Designed by the USA, but revamped by Japanese technology and now they make some of the best electronic equipment.  This is just my view.  We tend to start things in the USA, but get bored or switch up the style to something else. When we do that, we start saying, "Oh that played out, now you need DUBS"! Understand. They bought the cars from US builders, but took the ride to the next level. Just like buying a car from a car dealer. I have seen some Japanese shops with candy paint skills that will give you a tooth ache. Shops that take trunk plumbing as an artistic form.  They are just embracing the culture and having fun with it.  We were like that before, but now you have fools pulling guns at car hops and killing folks. Now that's not cool. US car shows you gotta worry about your homies, your girl, your ride, what the fuck you are wearing, watch other club haterz blah, blah, blah! They are just innovating where we left off again. I am proud that the lowrider culture is embraced over here in the Far East. Man I can go to a show over here and walk into the event without being frisked and not see a single cop. You can bring food, liquor, mixed drinks, or buy beer at the show and get wasted. Walk around with 40's....LOL. They have fun with it in Japan! It's funny walking up to the owner of a tricked out 64 on the turntable and tell him that ride is sick...LOL. You get a bow and a thank you so much for enjoying my car....LOL.
> *


x2



> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Dec 2 2009, 09:53 AM~15844397
> *Keep um coming !  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Man the 5.20's are the sickest classic low low tire. They just look the part on rim. 



> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 2 2009, 07:47 AM~15843000
> * They got 5.20's Damit they got it all!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 30 2009, 05:33 PM~15824703
> *Not to hate on Japan at all. but how many of those rides we bought from here and how many were built out there??
> 
> theres a lot of clean ass rides out there. but i believe in given the credit to who deserves it.  So before i sit here and say damn japan is doing it big, id like to see which ones they actually built. again its not hate, altho id love for these classic cars to be here, its also nice to see this lifestyle in other countries
> *


Nasty, I dont know where u been but the Japanese stopped shipping tons of our cars atleast10 years ago. They dont need us at this point because they have since mastered the craft. They have their own shops and many of the cars that were shipped over to Japan finished have been redone all over again with the exception of a few.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Japan looks to be ahead of the game,there are only a select few that I seen in Vegas that can hang with the Majority of these cars.
Big ups to Japan because it looks to me like they are on that next level


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 03:04 PM~15848397
> *Nasty, I dont know where u been but the Japanese stopped shipping tons of our cars atleast10 years ago. They dont need us at this point because they have since mastered the craft. They have their own shops and many of the cars that were shipped over to Japan finished have been redone all over again with the exception of a few.
> *


thats the thing tho. im lookin at some of these cars and im not being able to tell the difference. yes granted you notice the ones they bought that stick out like a sore thumb. but for me its gettin to the point that i cant tell anymore what was bought and what was built. thats why i said i wasnt hate'n on them, id just like to see a few of the cars that were built by them.

as i said before i think its great that this lifestyle is spreading. and its even better that the cars are just not bought now adays.

take what i said more as a compliment towards them as to not being able to tell the difference anymore.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

even the hoppers are clean ass fuck 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NUXvNRrFpA...player_embedded


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

I new that they were doing it big but dam. Looks like yall had a very nice trip. Would like 2 see pics of that green pontiac in the back ground if you even went over there. Thanks 4 giving everybody somthing new 2 look at.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2009, 06:04 PM~15848397
> *Nasty, I dont know where u been but the Japanese stopped shipping tons of our cars atleast10 years ago. They dont need us at this point because they have since mastered the craft. They have their own shops and many of the cars that were shipped over to Japan finished have been redone all over again with the exception of a few.
> *


x1000


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *even the hoppers are clean ass fuck
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NUXvNRrFpA...player_embedded *


WTF ! !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats what i like to see clean hott as shit


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 2 2009, 06:47 AM~15843000
> * They got 5.20's Damit they got it all!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Homie King Georges Old Monte


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 4 2009, 11:10 PM~15876302
> *even the hoppers are clean ass fuck
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NUXvNRrFpA...player_embedded
> *


Gotta given them a little credit for having balls and hopping 59's. :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------

